
If this video offends you, you may be a ‘Tech Bro' - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video/business/technology/if-this-video-offends-you-you-may-be-a-tech-bro/2016/02/19/2fa03274-d75c-11e5-a65b-587e721fb231_video.html
======
DrScump
I'll never know if it offends me because the page starts with a video ad and
then throws me against the paywall anyway.

